# Buffalo Head Cichlid



## griffk (Apr 10, 2011)

Not sure if i'm in the right place, but I bought a Buffalo Head cichlid this weekend, and I'm not quite sure what type of cichlids or fish to put him with.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 
Yu can put some african tetras or some synodontis, Eutropelia catfish, as cichlids yu can house some Lamprologus congoensis, Teleogramma species, 
xris


----------



## griffk (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanx, from what I have read they are a very docile fish, so I figured they would be kept with somewhat community type fish. The tank I bought him out of was malawian zebras, lol.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

i was thinking about getting some of these but they are a little to blahh for me


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

They are a great little fish with a kinda shy but fun personality. Very territorial over caves on the bottom of the tank. Mine was extremely aggressive at first but has since calmed down.
Oh and they love to dig and build up their cave.


----------

